# What would you do in this situation?



## Tom321 (Sep 12, 2014)

I was at a party about 6 months ago and ran into a girl I went to school with and found out she lost her only parent shortly before. We were good friends in high school and I wanted to make sure she was OK. I stupidly asked if she was alright finically...

Her parent left her a massive portfolio. After the party was over and I was heading home I wondered how to best run such a gift. I am interested to see what others think is the best way to retirement in her situation. She is 25, has about 1.8 million in cash and a paid off house in the GTA.

I thought filling a TFSA, Maxing my RRSP year over year, and a mutual fund portfolio. Any better thoughts?


----------

